# Aussetzer???



## ManUtd (25. Juli 2010)

Egal wo und wann, ich habe immer diese Aussetzer von Zeit zu Zeit am PC...alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand und schon mehrere Male neu aufgesetzt, BIOS Update gemacht, einfach alles. Habt Ihr vielleicht hilfreiche Tipps? Danke für Eure Hilfe 

System:
Mainboard :    Gigabyte P43-ES3G
Chipset :    Intel P45/P43
Processor :    Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 @ 2500 MHz
Physical Memory :    4096 MB (2 x 2048 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :    NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.1)
Hard Disk :    WDC (750 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :    ATAPI iHAS224   Y ATA Device
Network Card :     RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
Operating System :    Windows 7 Ultimate Professional 6.01.7600  (x64)


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

Was für Aussetzer meinst Du? Frier der PC ein? Geht er aus? Ist es immer, oder nur bei games?

Hast Du was übertaktet? ISt Dein DVD-LW zufällig IDE? IDE vs. SATA können sich in Einzelfällen in die Quere kommen und für freezes sorgen, da würde ein neues DVD-SATA-Laufwerk das Problem lösen.


----------



## P4D (26. Juli 2010)

Hi, was hast du genau für einen Speicher und welche Spannug braucht der? Und außerdem welche RAM-Spannung ist im BIOS eingestellt?


----------



## Chrismettal (26. Juli 2010)

Vlt überhitzung ?
ein paar mehr einzelheiten wären gut, frieert der pc kurzzeitig ein oder stürzt komplett ab ?


----------



## ManUtd (27. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was für Aussetzer meinst Du? Frier der PC ein? Geht er aus? Ist es immer, oder nur bei games?
> 
> Hast Du was übertaktet? ISt Dein DVD-LW zufällig IDE? IDE vs. SATA können sich in Einzelfällen in die Quere kommen und für freezes sorgen, da würde ein neues DVD-SATA-Laufwerk das Problem lösen.


 
Beim Gamen problemlos(einwandfrei) der PC friert beim Leerlauf oder minimalen Anwendungen wie MSN ein, nach gewiesser Zeit (ca.5 mins) kann man weiter arbeiten. Ist nichts übertaktet. Ist beides SATA kein IDE. Trotzdem Danke. Hast irgendeine Lösung


----------



## Chrismettal (27. Juli 2010)

Bei games freezt er nicht ?
Schonmal Prime 95 oder Furmark duchlaufen lassen ?
wie heiss werden deine bauteile ?


----------



## ManUtd (27. Juli 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Bei games freezt er nicht ?
> Schonmal Prime 95 oder Furmark duchlaufen lassen ?
> wie heiss werden deine bauteile ?



Alles im Rahmen bei ca. 50 Grad der CPU und die GPU bei 70 Grad


----------



## ManUtd (27. Juli 2010)

Bei GAMES funktoniert er problemlos ;D


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2010)

Teste mal die HDD mit HDTune...


----------



## ManUtd (30. Juli 2010)

alles im grünen Bereich  sorry für die späte Antwort 
sonst noch tipps?


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

Lade dir mal Everrest Ultimate runter, und schau dir die Temps an...

Was sagt HDTune im Reiter "Health"?

Laufen evtl. iwelchen Prozesse im Hintergrund?

Außerdem lad dir CPU-Z runter, und poste mal die Memory-Rubrik hier...


----------



## i3810jaz (30. Juli 2010)

vielleicht liegts am Betriebssystem...bei meinem alten XP PC war mal was ähnliches...nach dem Logon hat er noch ca. 5 min gebraucht bis der meine Taskleiste angezeigt hat....nach dem ich windows neu drauf gemacht habe ging erwieder (der User war zwar nicht mit dateien Überfüllt aber sowit ich weiss nicht mehr ganz lehr.....(so weit ich noch weis) ich glaub das Betriebssystem war damals 2Jahre auf dem PC gewesen. Ich würd dir raten den PC erst mal auf Viren zu kontrollieren.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (30. Juli 2010)

Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Friert beim Spielen NIE ein, lediglich beim Seitenaufbau diverser Internetseiten. Absolut sporadisch ohne Bluescreen oder sonstiges.
Ohne Reset ist nix zu machen.Temperaturen sind mehr als OK, Platte ist OK, memtest 4 Std ohne Fehler, Hab alle Kabel ab- und wieder angesteckt, nix gebracht.
Dann hab ich mir gedacht vielleicht liegts an Firefox da ich nur Mozi benutze.
Hab also nur noch zum Explorer gegriffen, keine Besserung.
So dacht ich mir irgendetwas muss den Prozzi kurzzeitig auslasten, also bin ich nur noch im Fenstermodus unterwegs mit offenem Task-Manager und Ressourcenmonitor. Und jetzt kommts..........seitdem kein Freeze mehr??????
Hatte schwer auf Kaspersky getippt, aber dann das! Für mich absolut unerklärlich!


----------



## Painkiller (31. Juli 2010)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Friert beim Spielen NIE ein, lediglich beim Seitenaufbau diverser Internetseiten. Absolut sporadisch ohne Bluescreen oder sonstiges.
> Ohne Reset ist nix zu machen.Temperaturen sind mehr als OK, Platte ist OK, memtest 4 Std ohne Fehler, Hab alle Kabel ab- und wieder angesteckt, nix gebracht.
> Dann hab ich mir gedacht vielleicht liegts an Firefox da ich nur Mozi benutze.
> Hab also nur noch zum Explorer gegriffen, keine Besserung.
> ...




Mhm... Klingt sehr seltsam...

Passiert das bei allen Websites oder nur bei bestimmten?


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (31. Juli 2010)

Wie ich schon sagte bei diversen Internetseiten. Ist mir echt ein Rätsel, hatte auf Software getippt da kein Bluescreen oder sonstige Fehlermeldung kommt, hab aber mal der Reihe nach getestet. Hab vor etwas über einem Monat von XP auf WIN7 32bit gewechselt (obwohl ich 4GB RAM hab) und dachte mir das es bestimmt am zugemüllten XP lag, aber Pustekuchen.
Im Fenstermodus machts jetzt seit 4-5 Tagen (ca.15 Std) keinen Freeze mehr? Davor einmal alle ca 4-5 Std. Mir solls ja recht sein....aber komisch das ganze. Rückblickend hat es ziemlich zeitgleich mit der Neuanschaffung meines Monitors begonnen (1920x1080).
Aber daran kanns doch nicht liegen oder? 

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L (Nicht lachen war ein Fertig PC der nur Online zwecken diene sollte.....ja..ja sollte)
CPU: E8400@Stock 
CPU-Kühler: AC Freezer 7 Pro    
RAM: Corsair VS2GB800D2   2x 2GB
GPU: 9800GT@Stock
Festplatte: Samsung HD 502IJ (500 GB)

Hab zwar NOCH ein No-Name Netzteil drinnen (neues kommt Ende des Jahres mit neuer Graka) aber wie ich schon sagte beim zocken hab ich NIE einen Freeze gehabt, deswegen schließe ich das Netzteil aus. 
Hab aber alles auf wackelkontakt überprüft bzw. neu angesteckt.

​


----------



## ManUtd (31. Juli 2010)

Jungs Problem gelöst HD Tune hat keine Fehler oder ändliches gefunden.
Wir haben trotzdem ne neue eingebaut und sie da der PC lauft PERFEKT 
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

Nen Noname-Netzteil sollte man NIE ausschließen aus der Fehlerliste.

Wetten du hast das Betriebssystem beim HDD-Wechseln auch neu installiert ? Daran mags liegen.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Juli 2010)

ManUtd schrieb:


> Jungs Problem gelöst HD Tune hat keine Fehler oder ändliches gefunden.
> Wir haben trotzdem ne neue eingebaut und sie da der PC lauft PERFEKT
> Danke für Eure Hilfe.




Schön... Freut mich zu hören...


----------

